# Good stuff I got from this forum so far!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It is here, that I learned about Gempler's, Farmtek, Geire Co. Mountaineer tractors, and a bunch of other interesting sites full of info. I've had to organize my favorites file into separate catagories of suppliers, dealers, merchandisers, forums, tech info, etc. and that is just the tractor stuff! Some of the stuff I now access every day I never dreamed existed until I found it here.

Thanks to ALL you folks that have shared these site for the rest of us!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*The best by far*

for me is all the new freinds i have made on here. I have also learned alot from people and also was able to be one of the first to see the new Cub Cadet line up before they even came out Thanks amicks:thumbsup: :friends: 
Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Lots of good information with little or no bashing!!!!!!:ditto: Just a hard time once and a while!

The off topic and political forums get a little sporty sometimes.....overall everyone stay pretty cool I guess that is the way they are set up. If you don't like it don't go there!

Lots of good natured folks that don't mind helping someone out!!! Pretty good deal! :eat:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

met some good, no great folks... learned some interesting and helpful things and had lots of laughs.... 

cant ask for much more...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:ditto:  But I still haven't gotten the line straight as to who Tuba is? :cowboy: :clown: :smiles: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *:ditto: But I still haven't gotten the line straight as to who Tuba is? :cowboy: :clown: :smiles: :lmao: *


Tuba, Toba, T, Tis are all acronyms for our one and only *tisenberg* whom by the way is the resident guru for fixing the little irritating things that these 'puters seem to spit out. TOBA.....TOBA....TOBA:headclap: :headclap:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've met via the internet, some wonderful people whom I would like to consider my friends. While we may not always agree, we certainly respect one anothers opinions.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I've met via the internet, some wonderful people whom I would like to consider my friends. While we may not always agree, we certainly respect one anothers opinions. *


 :ditto: 

I would have to second that one.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Yall,
is some of the things that bontia joe talking about posted here somewhere, or was it picked up through the threads? Does that make sense?
Also not getting off the subject, but is there directions for using this thing? I mean what all this stuff is up above me as I am typing this reply. And when I make a quote and only want part of what someone said, the whole dang thing is posted then I have to use that backspace button, and my 2 fingers can only do so much to this keyboard at once.
Sorry this is long. Anyways is there any directions here?

UH OH a man wanting to read directions you think. Well yah after I already been screwing it up.

Thanks all.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

When you quote someone, highlight the area that you don't want with the mouse cursor and hold the left button. When you get to the end of the area you don't want release the button, the text should be highlighted, then hit the delete button.....presto, it's gone. HTH:smiles:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Argee. What is HTH?
Ya know my kids tought me:
BTW
IMO
LOL
and even a few others I can't post here, but not HTH.

Thanks

Forgot: I am OK with a wrench or tourch or welder in my hand but with this computer I am like in a different country. Like they say it is all Greek to me, and some of the people live with don't even think I should be on any forum, they say I am to opinionated (SP)?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

HTH = *H*ope *T*his *H*elps


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks 
Hope I don't make you feel well........ :argh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!!!!! :lmao: :clown: :smiles: :cowboy:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *ROTFLMAO!!!!! :lmao: :clown: :smiles: :cowboy: *


Well sure don't know what the HE double tooth picks that is.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Well sure don't know what the HE double tooth picks that is. *


rolling on the floor laughing my a** off


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I've learned a hell of alot talkign with folks on here. Most give great input, give good advice and make better recommendations that normally pan out very well.

That's why I spend alot of time on here vs other sites and forums.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I have learned*

That people from very diverse backgrounds , lifestyles, political views and all parts of the world can come together and have a place to discuss all manner of things in a relative civil manner.
The thing that does mystify me a bit.Where are all the women?I know a lot of them like tractors.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

She thinks my tractors sexy.

Kenny Chesney??


----------

